# Aggressive Cat, Please Help



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

I am catsitting a 7-year-old moggy at the moment. Basically, this involves going to his house, feeding him, cleaning his litter box and of course, playing with him (which he doesn't really want to so almost not at all). 

On the 3rd day, For no reason at all, he attacked my foot and also later, bit my hand when I was trying to clean his litter box. Now, I am really quite scared of him because I know he will do it again (it's a very sudden attack). Today (4th day), I knew that there were times when he was considering it but I made sure not to put my hands anywhere near him.

The problem is: he is very needy and no idea if this would be the same thing, but if it were a dog, people would say he displays dominant behavior. The moment I enter, he is all over me, he hugs my legs and it's very difficult for me to walk. Yet, I know that at any point he will go 'batshit crazy' and attack me. I have cats but they're all sweet so this is different from me. Unfortunately, he cannot be tricked/distracted by food, toys or anything (already tried).

Currently, it's like this: I enter and he's all over me. I ignore him because I'm afraid he will bite my hand. Then I slowwwwlly make my way to the living room (because it's hard to walk when he's pushing against my legs), open the balcony door and basically stand still for ages while he continues to 'hug' me. I do not feed nor put water in his bowl because I'm too much of a chicken to even reach for the bowls with my hands. Then I stand by the door of the room where his litter box is in. He's hugging me the whole time and at some point, he will sit next to me (but the moment I move, he wll start to 'hug' my legs again). This continues a few times before in a lucky moment, I manage to run in the room which houses his litter box and close the door. Then, I clean his litter box. 

I open the door and he does his hugging thing again and then I repeat the same thing by the balcony door until I manage to 'close' him out. Then, I fill his food and water bowl and clean his puke (if there is any). All in all, it takes me a whole lot more time than it should. 

Obviously, this isn't ideal (not just the time but it's probably not good for him too) and I know it's silly to be afraid of a cat but he is large and I don't feel comfortable being rough with a cat which isn't mine (I'm totally not violent/aggressive anywya so it would be hard). Besides, I am too afraid to for eg. shout or wave my arms about at him because I am afraid that will trigger his mad aggressive moments. 

In short, I am actually afraid of him and I dread going to him everyday. However, I have 30 more days before his owner comes home. 

What can I do to protect myself without hurting him? Actually, what can I do which will just make him leave me alone while I go along with my duties? Goes without saying that this will be the last time I cat sit him


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

He does sound aggressively needy and reminds me very much of how Woody was when he first came to me as a foster.It had been many years since I had actually felt any kind of fear for a cat and it was very unsettling.
I ended up 'arming' myself when I went into his room....I wore boots and thick jeans, long sleeves and gardening gauntlets!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Pipje -- Paddypaws comment about wearing gardening gloves and thick clothes is a very good one. :thumbsup:

As it is a temporary situation you are in, and he is not your cat, there is no point in trying to resolve his behavioural issues. So it is basically a matter of protecting yourself so you can go in and get the work done without risking life and limb!

If you can get yourself a pair of *thorn proof* gardening gloves he won't be able to claw your hands, and also wear a thick padded jacket (e.g. quilted) and your toughest jeans, then he can't hurt you.

He sounds like one very sad, desperately needy cat, and probably needs more company than just someone going in twice a day to feed him and clear litter tray. I assume this cat is not allowed out, so he is hours and hours on his own, stuck indoors with nothing to do. What a dismal situation  I wonder if his owner would consider having a resident pet sitter next time she/he goes away.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you both for your replies. I will be buying gloves, need them for the garden anyway. 

I know why he's a bit mad, he is a single cat who isn't allowed out (which I agree with since he lives in the city but needs a cat companion) and who was rescued at a very young age (certainly before 9 weeks, I would think) so it's no surprise that he has behavioral issues but it is true that it's not for me to resolve. His owner does love him dearly. 

Am off for another long visit filled with fear! My husband thinks it's silly I'm so scared of a cat and of course I know that in a fight, I'd win but he'd still have done damage in the process


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

pipje said:


> Thank you both for your replies. I will be buying gloves, need them for the garden anyway.
> 
> I know why he's a bit mad, he is a single cat who isn't allowed out (which I agree with since he lives in the city but needs a cat companion) and who was rescued at a very young age (certainly before 9 weeks, I would think) so it's no surprise that he has behavioral issues but it is true that it's not for me to resolve. His owner does love him dearly.
> 
> Am off for another long visit filled with fear! My husband thinks it's silly I'm so scared of a cat and of course I know that in a fight, I'd win but he'd still have done damage in the process


If hubby thinks you're silly to be scared of the cat, you could send him round to do the necessary. You could also take him round with you, perhaps when the cat sees it's outnumbered (so-to-speak) it will back off.

Have you thought about taking a toy around a wand or something that keeps him at arms length and you out of the way. I've always made cat-nip mice for my cats, cat-nip can be a great distraction, would probably distract the cat for long enough for you to do what you need to do. Cats also use the leg hugging as a give-me-the-food language, it's how they ask mum to cough-up her dinner when they be kits.

Good luck!


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

I have indoor cats. 2 of them, (which I think makes a huge difference because they have each others company) but I know that even though a wonderful cat loving friend goes in and gives them good care and cuddling twice a day or more when we are away: they are still miserable when we are away. I have never left them for longer than a week and I feel TBH that even that is too long. I can't imagine how miserable this cat must be left on his own for, was I right, another 30 days?? How long in total is that? I reckon he's gone off his rocker!! Poor creature.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I am glad others have chimed in here with the same kind of thoughts that I was having. Of course I feel LOTS of sympathy for you, but actually my heart is breaking for the poor cat who is so desperately lonely.
Woody had been in a rescue cage for a couple of months when I took him home and he is a very greedy cat, exacerbated by his diabetes at that time. When I went into his room he was _desperate_ for food, or attention, or both  and would grab/bite at me to get them. As soon as I let him out to mix with my other cats he completely calmed down, but I was in tears most days up till that point.
Wearing my armour meant that I could relax a bit in his room, not jump a mile if he as much as swiped at me, I could even stroke him with my gardening gloves!
I agree that this cat's owner needs to get a live in cat sitter if they ever go away for any length of time again.
Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

it is true that there is a reason why he's gone a bit mad.this is the 4th day he's been alone. I don't mind paying with him but he isn't interested and I did pet him until he bit me yesterday. 

I've just visited him again and it was horrid. I didn't have time to go to the shops but did have a pair of oven mitts at home. I am so glad I brought and wore them because this guy jumped and bit my hand whenI was holding the door handle. 

honestly at this rate, if they had an opening for post in their door, that's how I'd be feeding him. that's how patheticI am.

edited to add: he will not be distracted by food or toys. he ignores them, even treats.


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Oh it's awful for him. Can you contact his owner and explain the problems you are having with him and see if they can suggest/do anything? If it was my cat, I would want to know that he was feeling unhappy/stressed/aggressive so I could try to do something. Or at the very least advise you on the best way to deal with the aggression. Please do let us know how things progress. Still think the length of time owner has left a single cat alone for is an absolute disgrace.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

I think the owners are trying: that's why they are paying extra for a catsitter rather than putting him at a cat hotel (more stress). this is the first time they are going abroad for so long. they did mention that he could be aggressive when he's playing. I think they've had family over for short trips but I suspect this did not work out probably because of what I'm experiencing as well. 

I will be speaking with his owner tomorrow and if possible, I will not catsit him anymore.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Tao2 said:


> Oh it's awful for him. Can you contact his owner and explain the problems you are having with him and see if they can suggest/do anything? If it was my cat, I would want to know that he was feeling unhappy/stressed/aggressive so I could try to do something. Or at the very least advise you on the best way to deal with the aggression. Please do let us know how things progress. Still think the length of time owner has left a single cat alone for is an absolute disgrace.


I really do agree with you Tao. For the cat to be behaving in such a desperate manner to Pipje is indicative of how deeply stressed and disturbed he is, and tbh, for him to continue to be left in such a miserable state is tantamount to neglect on the owner's part.

However, as you say Tao, the owner needs to know how bad the situation is right now, not in 30 days when he/she gets home.

Not every cat can cope with being left on their own for long periods, I never leave mine in the care of a cat sitter for more than a weekend. Nor is every cat suited to living as a 100% indoor cat. At least if this cat lived somewhere safe, he could go out and seek human company if he was lonely. Seems like he is losing out all round.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

I think it would have helped if he had a feline companion when he was younger. Unfortunately, it might be too late now as I can see him reacting negatively to another cat/kitten. 

Perhaps it's just extra difficult for him as his owners worked from home and now, he only get to see a human being/a living being for an hour a day. Furthermore, that human being (a.k.a. me) is apparently afraid of him and doesn't give him the affection that he needs! 

I can't bear to pet him or something though. Would anyone have suggestions on what I could do? Now, I stand with my hands folded because I'm afraid that if something 'sticks' out, he'll go for it, which was proven in a way when I was holding the door knob and he immediately jumped up and bit my hand (luckily, protected by oven mitts). 

At some point, he will smarten up and he will stop falling for the balcony/ room trick. Sending him to a cat hotel is also a problem (I am not sure if his vaccinations are up to date and also, I have no idea how I'm going to get him in his cat transporter). It's hard because I know all my cats' weaknesses (and they aren't aggressive anyway so if I 'force' them, I would get a grumpy mew and a swat without claws out at most). One falls every single time for Da Bird, another for cat treats etc. This guy however, has zero interest in food nor toys. 

Ah yes, about him; I've noticed that he gets more aggressive and desperate when I'm in the hallway. I think it's because he thinks I'm leaving. That's probably way he tends to bite/attack when I'm there (the room with the litter box is also in the hallway). It's always a battle to get out of the house and the sad thing is, it's precisely because he's acting so strange that I want to leave faster which means he doesn't get the attention he desperately craves. However, unfortunately, I really do not have it in me to not be afraid of him and to pet etc. him so I think for his own good, it would be better to either get some aggressive cat professional or possibly a cat hotel (it would stress him up though and to a certain extend perhaps more lonely since most cat hotels will spend at most 10 minutes with a cat and he can't be with other cats anyway).


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Any update on cat/owners Pipje??


----------



## denflo (Apr 29, 2011)

This is a bit of a long shot, but would there be any benefit in leaving a radio on for him? Since losing Den, I do this for Flo when I am out for any length of time - at work etc and it seems to help a bit. Also to help alleviate the boredom for him, how about one of those toys which dispenses kibbles of dry food as they play? I appreciate that as he's not your cat and it's only a temporary arrangement for you that you probably don't want to go spending money on him, but if you can get them fairly cheaply, it may be worth a thought? Or a catnip toy to leave with him while you are not there. I know you said he doesn't really do toys, but that's while you are there to attack which is clearly much more fun (!), he may play more when there's nothing else to do. 

And there's me worried about leaving Flo for 8 hours when I'm at work! Poor little boy and poor you!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Aggressive behaviour in cats is often territorial.

If you have cats yourself, as you said, then maybe he smells your cats' scent on you as soon as you walk in the door? That would make him quite aggressive if he's not keen on other cats (which most aren't!)

Also the fact he attacks when you're cleaning his litter box - he probably doesn't like you removing his used litter because cats use their toilets to scent-mark their territory. 

So in his mind, he probably thinks that you are another cat who is coming into his house and stealing his food and toilet spots!! 

I would wash your hands and change clothes just before you leave for his house, to remove all scent of your cats, and change his litter, food and water with him in separate room, if possible 

Also, if you can get a Feliway diffuser and plug it in at his house, this could be very helpful too in helping him relax.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Tao2: I will be speaking to his owners tomorrow afternoon so we shall see!

denflo: I really like that radio idea. I'll try it out the next time.



Treaclesmum said:


> Aggressive behaviour in cats is often territorial.
> 
> If you have cats yourself, as you said, then maybe he smells your cats' scent on you as soon as you walk in the door? That would make him quite aggressive if he's not keen on other cats (which most aren't!)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestions! It is possible he smells my cats. I did consider that. I do always have fresh clothes and often, fresh from the shower when I arrive (but he can probably smell "strange cat"). He already has a feliway diffuser as his owners say he is stressed (he's starting to get bald around his tummy as he washes himself there too much). I think he was already not balanced before this gig.

Now, due to me being afraid of his bites/scratches, I do fill his food/water bowl and clean his litter while he's on the balcony (shut out). During this time, he looks at me resentfully and tries to get in The last bite was in the hallway (whilst I was holding the door handle to the main door). He gets extra desperate (the leg hugging thing) when I'm in the hallway. He is purring (can also be a sign of aggression) at this time but also at some point gets growly (this is also when he attacks my feet). These attacks last for a very short time (maybe a second) but is still disconcerting. Sometimes when I say "stop", he gets distracted and I don't get attacked that time

I'll see what his owners say tomorrow. It might be a good idea if someone they know could stay over or possibly increasing my visits to twice a day. Will certainly also try that radio suggestion. I don't know what he does when he's alone (certainly not play as his toys are exactly in the same position as I left them!).


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

There is a drug, Zylkene, that people use to calm stressed-out cats. It is non-prescription so you could buy some with owners agreement and get them to reimburse you for it. Don't worry, you won't have to pill him:lol:!! I think you sprinkle it on their food. I hasten to add that I have never used it (my cats need something to liven them up!!) but I am sure there are lots of members who have and might comment....

My friend swears by leaving the radio on....have never tried it myself but if I were you, I would give it a go.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I was thinking zylkene too, i have used it on one of my cats and it really does calm them down, i have to say though if the owners knew he was already stressed it wasnt fair to leave him on his own for this length of time poor thing
No wonder he hugs your legs
I wonder if he gets much attention when the owner is at home ,or is he just there, ,
A great toy for cats is a zebedee catnip mouse, they are better than any other catnip mouse i have ever bought, but so good they dont last long,they are played with so much, they are just a little cloth mouse ,most pet shops sell them


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Zylkene is in fact a supplement - a milk byproduct, not a drug. Its effects on the cat are mild, and personally I am not sure it would have a great deal of effect in such extreme circumstances as this poor cat is in. But I suppose it might be worth a try.....It would need to be given for several weeks before any effect would be seen. You can buy it on line without a prescription. You add the powder to food.

I think the idea of trying to find someone to stay with the cat, to interact with him, play with him, is a good one. 

I didn't realise you were only going in once a day Pipje. It is possible the cat is getting very hungry and it is this that is also making him act so desperately and frantically. This would make more sense to me as a reason for his aggression than it being entirely due to loneliness, which tends to make cats depressed, not aggressive. If his owners work from home, maybe they feed him several times a day.


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

You are right of course Chillminx, was clutching at straws really. Someone there all the time would be the best thing by far. I too thought that once a day was inadequate but considering Pipje wants to throw the towel in completely, didn't think I could suggest more frequent visits! If Zylkene takes weeks to work then it is going to come too late for this poor boy. Pipje, I really hope you can get a better solution from the owners, but the conditions they have been content to leave him with for such a long time make me think this is a long shot. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

chillminx: He usually gets fed the same amount I feed now twice a day (and now once a day of course). He doesn't seem hungry- all the food is gone when I arrive but when I fill his bowl, he hardly even bothers checking it out. He might take a small bite at most but then moves on to something else. 

I will see if the owners are willing to increase my visits to twice a day (I think not...). I technically am getting paid for only max half an hour at the moment but have to stay an hour due to the amount of time it takes to do what I have to. 

I will suggest Zylkene anyway..this guy needs all the help he can get.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Also wanted to add that when I visited him when his owners were home, he did not display this crazy leg hugging thing. He was just quite a normal cat and ok, did exhibit some aggression (e.g. owner would pet and he would snap lightly at her fingers but I could see that owner was not afraid of him so I thought it was alright) but I thought that wasn't too odd for a formally feral cat who lives alone.


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

I really feel for this poor cat, especially as my 2 cats are also former ferals, rescued at around about 4 months. Age is key with ferals, and the younger the better. If this guy as you say, was rescued at 9 weeks, I would not expect him to retain aggressive behaviour, unless not adequately socialised..... I think this might be the explanation for his behaviour.
My 2 although rescued later, are not aggressive even in extreme circumstances (we are talking vet here). One of them is extremely frightened of humans outside his immediate family though. I wonder if that is the case here but it is manifesting itself as aggression rather than hiding in my pants drawer?? When we have pet carers in, they rarely catch a glimpse of him...I bet you'd prefer it that way rather than the leg savaging!!! 
I wish we could do something for him poor soul, he sounds so unhappy.
Good luck talking to owners Pipje, please let us know how it goes.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Tao2 said:


> When we have pet carers in, they rarely catch a glimpse of him...I bet you'd prefer it that way rather than the leg savaging!!!


AGREE! Sorry, I know he is like this because he isn't balanced but I do wish he would be hiding sort rather than the attacking kind. It's hard for me, I've met so many cats in my life, surrounded by hundreds of strays when I lived in Asia but never met one which I was scared off.

I will have to think how I can word this diplomatically when I speak to his owners. I have a feeling his owners will not be surprised but no one likes to hear negative things about their pet (which ultimately reflects on them).


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

I talked to his owners and they took it rather well. They said he is better when they came home compared to when he stayed at the cat hotel (apparently he hated them for a week after that and now he's normal). 

They'll think about the next step; whether they will continue it like this or something else.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Glad you were able to speak to his owners Pipje Well done. 

It might be worth mentioning to the owners that one of the veterinary nurses from their usual vet might be willing to do resident pet-sitting for a few weeks. They do this from my own vet. The nurse would be out at work all day of course, but at least would be there evenings and weekends and the cat may cope OK with that. 

The advantage of having a vet nurse is the owner may already know them and trust them, so it is not like having a complete stranger living in your home. And of course there is the benefit of their valuable expertise. I wouldn't think they would charge a huge amount, as they would be out all day. It may be more expensive than the cat hotel, but worth every penny I would think for the sake of the cat's well being.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Out of curiosity, how much will that be? 

Minimum wage here is just over 8 euros an hour so even if it's just 4 hours, that's still 30+ euros a day. That is a significant amount when one is away for a long time.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Pipje I am sorry I don't know about their charges as I have never used them.

But I do know it's a private arrangement between the vet nurse and the pet owner, not a service the veterinary surgery itself offers. I doubt it would be anything like as much as the nurse's hourly rate, that would make it far too expensive for most people to afford. And it could possibly be open to negotiation, maybe. 

I will try and find out for you what it would be likely to cost here in the UK.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Pipje, I have checked out charges here for a vet nurse to stay in the house and look after cats. It is £15 (17.56 euros) a day. So £105 (123 euros) a week, which I think is very reasonable, considering the personal service the cats would get, as well as being able to stay in their own home. As mentioned, the nurse would of course be out at work in the daytime, though my contact said she would come home during her lunch hour to feed my cats. 

Many people I know seem to think nothing of spending £1,500 per person on their 2 week annual holiday these days, so adding £210 to the cost seems OK to me for the peace of mind it would bring.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

15 pounds a day is really really reasonable. I wish I lived there and could use that for my cats as well!!! 

Unfortunately, here it's really hard. You could get a kid (and I mean like one 15 or below) living in the neighbourhood for 4 euro an hour but even then, it's still significant if it's for overnights and weekends. Everyone's obliged to declare all income (even if it's just a pathetic amount) and high taxes (33-52%) mean people prefer a higher hourly wage I pay 19 euro per day (double on public holidays) for my 3 cats and this is probably 30 minutes maximum. Do wish I could afford something like the vet nurse thing here, cats would love it (although when I come home, they don't seem miserable at all- but they do have each other which helps I guess).


----------



## Velcro (May 20, 2013)

pipje said:


> Am off for another long visit filled with fear! My husband thinks it's silly I'm so scared of a cat and of course I know that in a fight, I'd win but he'd still have done damage in the process


I wouldn't be so sure lol, my Velcro has bested me a few times xD

I think the poor thing is just lonely and frustrated. Hopefully his human will be back soon


----------



## wennywoo (May 29, 2013)

I know this might sound silly, but could you perhaps get the owners to agree a process whereby the cat is given some time to socialise with you maybe even before they go away? For example, could you be paid to go round one day whilst they are there, they go to the shops for a couple of hours and when they return, you stay half an hour later then leave? And gradually reduce the time you spend with him to get him used to you over the course of the week before they go away again so he knows you're not being a threat to him? I know its a lot of hassle, but if it helps, then that would surely be good for him and you? We did the same sort of thing with our feral before we went away when I was younger and she got to the stage we'd find her at my grandparents house chilling in their garden even when we were at home! (We lived on the same street!)


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

As he is so desperately hugging your legs when you come in, he may just be getting aggressive because you are not paying attention to HIM, or at least not the kind of attention he wants.

Maybe if you just sat down for 15 minutes or so and let him be all over you, letting HIM cuddle YOU and get his scent marks all over your clothes, and then wear these same clothes whenever you go to him....

First of all you would start smelling like HIS slave, because his scent is all over you, and he would have time to socialize in the way HE wants, as you will let it be HIS call, you will just be receiving his attention. Once he has satisfied his desire to cuddle you and scent-mark you, he will probably be more willing to let you go about your work.

When I catsit, I usually take half an hour to an hour just to be with the cats, cuddle them, or let them cuddle me, just whatever THEY want....With one cat, I always lie down on the couch, and she will curl up against me and go to sleep. So we will have a little cat nap together, and then I will feed her.

And when you go to him, next time, try to eliminate your fear, as he will sense it, maybe even smell it, and it will increase his stress and aggression. Try to empathize with him when you go to him, so you will ooze comforting vibes instead of fear. 

He may still nip you, but if he can express his need for human companionship and comfort and receive just that from you, he may well be a lot less aggressive. I think a lot of his aggression may in fact be a cry of desperation: notice me, comfort me, BE there for me......


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Just a thought, if you happen to have any feliway spray (which is different from the diffuser), spray your hands and clothes with it. It will smell comforting and mask the smell of your own cats.
Not too much though, don't be like these women walking around in a cloud of perfume. Cats have sensitive noses, so use it sparingly.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Sorry, just saw that I have more replies on this thread. 

I do spend over an hour with him every visit but it's hard when he's so aggressively desperate (it's hard to sit down and 'let' him cuddle me because he will suddenly go mad on my legs/feet). I do think it's the loneliness as he wasn't like that when his owner was there and he was alright the first 2 days too. It was only from Day 3, that he became a bit mad. 

So, what I have now: 

a) Zylkene (mentioned to his owner and she bought it yay)
b) Feliway diffuser (already had before)
c) he was brought to the vet and he seems to have a UTI (he's had a few of this)
d) he's now on a very strict diet so I think I'm going to have a hunger-crazed, lonely cat on my hands now. He now gets about 40 pieces of kibble a day (don't have to count but it's just one layer in his bowl twice a day). 
e) I will have to give him Metacam orally for his UTI (yes, heard the stories and the owners are aware of it too but it was prescribed and vet says it's OK)
f) he will get 2 visits once or twice a week. Also once aweek, a family member will come by to spend 3 hours with him. While a longer more frequent visit would be nicer, I think it will help him anyway. 

I will try your Feliway spray tip, Jiskefet. Will try to eliminate the fear but I suspect he'll be able to sense I'm wary anyway! He is a lot more balanced when his owner is around, I even petted him and all and he didn't once hug my legs haha


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Pipje, if he has a UTI and gets them frequently, he should NOT be eating any dry food! It is the worst thing for a cat with any kind of bladder problem. 

He needs a good quality wet food high in meat protein, with a little extra water added to all his meals to make sure his urine is more diluted. 

He has been left all by himself for weeks, apart from your visits, so the very least that could be done is to give him some nice meals to look forward to an d enjoy, not cheap boring kibble. I am not surprised he is so agitated and unhappy! It is so sad.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

he isn't my cat and one of the things a cat sitter has to deal with (and respect) is how someone might choose to raise their cats ( just like a nanny with other people's children). it is hard and honestly when I found out about the utI and the weight problem, I was very very tempted to suggest wet etc. but I already come across as preachy so I refrain. a catsitter is not there to make the owner feel worse, at least that's what I think


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Pipje, yes I understand.  As you say, he is not your cat, and as a cat sitter you have to respect the owner's wishes. 

I guess I was hoping you could manage to educate the owner, for the sake of the poor cat, as it is he who is suffering due to the owner's ignorance.


----------



## thatsafunnylookingcat (Apr 21, 2012)

My cat can be like this. He's never actually gone as far as to attack anybody, but he dislikes strangers and will give a hiss or a loud cracking noise just to scare them, even if he has approached them! If they get scared he knows and plays on it! I'm sure he does it to amuse himself. He doesn't try it with me or my other half. 

I think you could tell the owner wet food would be better if you did it tactfully. Obviously depending on the sort of person the owner is. I know if i had somebody around my cats such as a sitter I would really appreciate them being a knowledgeable person and giving advice and showing an interest in my pets health. I would also really want to know so I could make a more informed choice for my cat.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

The owners are aware of my stand (diet) in general as they have been to my website (where there's information on raw, wet etc. and why I choose to bring my kittens up with raw). They are well-educated but I think sometimes we forget that outside this forum/other cat forums, there is actually very little awareness for wet, much less raw. Many people still think wet should be an ocassional thing because it's bad for cats! 

I wouldn't mind giving him some wet with my own money when I'm there but I also wonder if this is ethically wrong as the owners have entrusted me with the care of their cat according to their instructions.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Well to me the ethics of the matter are what is in the cat's best interests, not the owners. I think it has to be that way, if one is concerned about animal rights.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

I just wanted to thank everyone here for helping me with this problem. 

An update on the situation: 

The 4 weeks ended well. He was much better. Sure, he still hugs my legs like mad but it's alright. Once he bit my knee but that was the only time. I am a lot less afraid of him and even pet him quite a lot now. He himself, is more relaxed too- for example, he will sit next to me just chilling or he'll laze outside on the balcony (whereas before, he was so fixatated on me that he wouldn't leave me). 

So all in all good and I even miss him.


----------

